# Who Made The Bike Holder That Goes On The Tounge Of Camper



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

One of the members made a bike holder that went on the tongue of trailer where the front tires touched just above the propane tanks. It was a simple design and looked good to. We have the rear slide on our 25rss and I dont want to get the bikes off everytime we pull the slide out if I have a standard bike rack for rear bumper.

Duane


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I think this the Canadian company that makes them. I have no first hand knowledge of them, but it seems to be a decent option. The website leaves a little to be desired, so I think calling them would be the only way to get the up to date information.

http://www.toppoprails.com/Traveltrailer.htm


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

This one was homemade. The back wheel was right where you hook up the chains on the weight bars and the front tires where just above the tanks. It kind of looked like a upper case A. He just used a velcro strap to tie the two front bike tires together. It was a real neat and simple idea.


----------



## RLP14 (Jun 18, 2009)

Duanesz said:


> One of the members made a bike holder that went on the tongue of trailer where the front tires touched just above the propane tanks. It was a simple design and looked good to. We have the rear slide on our 25rss and I dont want to get the bikes off everytime we pull the slide out if I have a standard bike rack for rear bumper.
> 
> Duane


Duane,

I think you are speaking of member al b.


----------



## Duanesz (Jul 10, 2009)

Yup it was Al B. Thanks I found the pictures

Duane


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Duane,

Did you consider a front mounted bike rack? Easy to get on and off, and you always know when you've lost a bike!


----------



## CTDOutback06 (Apr 16, 2007)

Justman said:


> Duane,
> 
> Did you consider a front mounted bike rack? Easy to get on and off, and you always know when you've lost a bike!


You wouldn't be speaking from experience now would you???!!!


----------

